# 2 things: Eheim Twin feeder + adding "powdered" algae



## WarrenMichaels (Sep 5, 2014)

I want to add powdered algae to a tank (for mussels) via an automatic feeder. The Eheim Twin looks like the best I can do without buying an industrial feeder for far more than $100. Can this handle powder, or only pellets? I think that condensation _might_ be a problem, in which case I'd try a few approaches (feeder further from tank, addition of non-caking agent)

Also, is there a better way to add powdered algae? I'm wondering if something exists involving a suspension in liquid, or another system specially designed to handle powder. Thanks.


----------

